# do you have any mascot?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a cat.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I have a muskrat.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a beatiful daughter! Maybe not maskot, but she has a toy rabitt that is her mascot! She is 9 on sunday... Years just go to fast.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I _am_ my mascot. Or at least, I post with my mascot.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Australia's "mascots" on our coat of arms - the emu and kangaroo. But the Tassie Devil, now sadly extinct in the wild, & Sulfur Crested Cockatoo, I also like them for their character.

Just don't give me any corporate mascots like Ronald McDonald or the Michelin Man or some crapola like that...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, our state insect is the ladybug. Might as well be; those consarned creatures are everywhere. Good thing they're cute.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, our state insect is the ladybug. Might as well be; those consarned creatures are everywhere. Good thing they're cute.


I believe they're also good for your garden....


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

For many groups, sports teams and such we (native people) are mascot's


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The flute I guess?

My college's mascot is a turtle, the Maryland terrapin.

So I guess combining both at the same time, I come up with this:










:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

oh, i think there's a misunderstanding here, and is my fault. As you know, I'm not a native english speaker. When i said "mascot", i was referring actually to an ordinary pet in your home (a cat, dog, bird, etc). Not a college team mascot or something like that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I do occasionally have ladybugs in my home, but they're not invited. My mascot is a Manx.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a fat ragdoll cat. The breed is called ragdoll because they're so docile when you pick them up they just hang limply like a ragdoll haha.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

We have two Bernese Mountain Dog's. I use a picture of the male (Odin Jara) as my avatar. We also have a Shi-tzu/Maltese mix, a cat that may be a Maine **** or Norwegian Forest Cat and another cat we found as a stray kitten in Louisiana. The cats are named~ Catso Fatso and Loki...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

aleazk said:


> oh, i think there's a misunderstanding here, and is my fault. As you know, I'm not a native english speaker. When i said "mascot", i was referring actually to an ordinary pet in your home (a cat, dog, bird, etc). Not a college team mascot or something like that.


Oh I'm sorry! Well, in that case, although not exactly living _in_ my home...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> I have a fat ragdoll cat. The breed is called ragdoll because they're so docile when you pick them up they just hang limply like a ragdoll haha.


I have a fat lynx point Siamese that looks and acts a bit like a ragdoll.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

aleazk said:


> oh, i think there's a misunderstanding here, and is my fault. As you know, I'm not a native english speaker. When i said "mascot", i was referring actually to an ordinary pet in your home (a cat, dog, bird, etc). Not a college team mascot or something like that.


Oh. Well, I do have a couple bird dogs: one English springer spaniel and one English setter.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Catso Fatso...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

aleazk said:


> oh, i think there's a misunderstanding here, and is my fault. As you know, I'm not a native english speaker. When i said "mascot", i was referring actually to an ordinary pet in your home (a cat, dog, bird, etc). Not a college team mascot or something like that.


And, actually, I _didn't_ know you're not a native English speaker. You speak English well enough everywhere else that I thought you were just as fluent as any of us.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well then daddy long legs spiders, they abound in the house. & we have some creepy crawlies in the backyard & possums in the trees outside, but they can be a real pest (but they're cute)...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Additionally, I have two dogs and another cat. One dog is 13, he's a funny geezer. And the other is a large shelty, very people pleasing and likewise pleased by people. Both are medium size. The other cat is a skittery black cat who runs if you look at him wrong, but cuddles if you approach him correctly.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

isnt he just adorable?










soon to be


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

An American Pitbull Terrier, a Jack-Chi, a Miniature Italian Greyhound and a Blue & Gold Macaw. (_Margie, R.I.P. outdoor cat no longer with us_)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

If I were a deity I would be portrayed with a raven on one shoulder and an owl on the other.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

(click to enlarge)

My pet suckermouth catfish (a Sailfin plecostomus), which lives in a big fish tank at work. It's harmless, but everybody but me is afraid of it, because it tends to get over-excited at feeding time and latch onto your hand like a vampire.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a cat (not the one on my avatar) and a dog. Dog is part Australian Shepherd, cat is dunno what.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------

